# Crazy Clutch!!



## redhdw/redGTO (Jun 17, 2009)

I bought an F1 racing flywheel, a spec I clutch, and a new slave cylander, I bleed it to death and still cant get it to shift for crap. It wont go in first and reverse. i'm enraged
I dont know what to do, i'm tapped for money and it's still not fixed, damn cool cars anyway! :shutme WHAT IS WRONG WITH MY CAR??


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi, red,

I have been researching the info for my clutch replacement.
Here is a diagram of the clutch spacing. It may help.

Larry


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I think there is a reverse lockout that has been known to fail.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Bleeding a clutch system can be a real pain in the ***. I use a tool called the Pheonix injector that will force the fliud threw the system backwards from the slave to the master to push the air out of the system.


----------



## redhdw/redGTO (Jun 17, 2009)

This is the best advice ever, one problem, it's my flywheel it's too thick, F1 racing sent me the wrong one.


----------

